# Compound Recommendations?



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

This year will be my first year to take a chance at taking one of those brush goats with a bow. My present bow should work for this year, but I need some good advice on what I should be looking out for when the bows go on sale after season. I already have a Bear Jackie Bushman Series Buckmaster on layaway at Wal-Mart. Do you think this would be a good investment, or not? My birthday is coming up in October, and if possible I'd like to give my parents a heads up on what bow I want before hand. Any input will be very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

All I can say is buy the best bow you can afford. That doesn't necessarily mean the most expensive bow on the market. Try and find a shop that lets you test fire a few bows and see how they feel.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

my loyalty is with bowtech. The company is out of oregon and they are on the cutting edge in the field of bow manufacturing. My advice would be to test fire a few different bows then testfire a bowtech. There is no comparison. 
PS These guys donated a couple of bows to me while I was stationed in Iraq free of charge to get an archery club started. That is why my loyalty is with them 100%


----------

